
Physicists can code - apepe
https://www.authorea.com/users/3/articles/83283/_show_article
======
jharker
This really should be broader: social scientists and digital humanities have
to do a lot of statistical analysis these days. Also anyone in health and
medical research... everyone there has probably taken at least one R course.

Ans once you get into the "hard sciences", it's hard to imagine any research
that doesn't involve some coding.

So I would say "scientists can code".

